# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Ուսումնարանի բակում ապրող ընտանիքը չի՞ ուզում, թե չի՞ կարող տեղափոխվել

## keyboard

Ուզում եմ քննարկենք էս թեման, արդյոք սա մարդասիրության ու կարեկցավորներին օգնել ցանկացողներին շահարկելու միջոց չէ, արդյոք մարդը հեշտության ձգտելով չէ, որ այսքան տարիների ընթացքում ապրել է այնպես ինչպես 17 դարում, արդյոք մեղավոր է ուսումնարանի տնօրինությունն ու կոլեկտիվը իրենց պահանջով, արդյոք որևէ մեկը պարտավոր է բնակարան կամ ապրելատեղի հատկացնել այյս ընտանիքին: Գուցե հարցերն ավելի շատ են, իմ մտքով միայնսրանք են անցնում դեռ:

*«Երեխեքին սոված թողնեմ, վա՞րձ տամ..»*


Տեսանյութը`







> Քանաքեռ-Զեյթուն համայնքի Հրաչյա Ներսիսյան 3 հասցեում տեղակայված N10 արհեստագործական ուսումնարանի տնօրինությունը, անձնակազմն ու սաները (այստեղ սովորում է շուրջ 350 սան) դժվար կացության մեջ են հայտնվել: Շենքում տարիներ շարունակ անօթևան ընտանիքներ են բնակվել, սակայն 2010թ-ին, երբ տարածքը Կառավարության որոշմամբ տրամադրվել է հենց ուսումնարանին, ըստ հանձնման-ընդունման ակտի և նաև այդ որոշման որևէ խոսք անգամ չի եղել, որ տարածքում բնակիչներ կան: Այս մասին Panorama.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց տնօրեն Արծրուն Բարսեղյանը, ով նաև տեղեկացրեց, թե ինքը տեղյակ էլ չի, թե ինչպես են այդ ընտանիքները հայտնվել նախկին գիշերօթիկի, ներկայումս ուսումնարանի տարածքում, սակայն փաստ է` նրանք այդտեղ ապրել են տարիներ շարունակ: 
> 
>  Ըստ մեր զրուցակցի, ընտանիքները տարածքում բնակվելու ոչ մի հիմք չեն ունեցել և չկա նրանց հետ կնքված պայմանագրային որևէ պարտավորություն.
> 
> «Նրանք այստեղ են բնակվել առանց իրավական որևէ հիմքի»,- նշեց տնօրենը:
> 
>  Տարածքը, ըստ տնօրենի, ընդունման պահին եղել է ամբողջությամբ ավիրված վիճակում, ավերումն էլ, նրա խոսքով, կատարվել է հենց բնակիչների կողմից (ավիրված է հատկապես այն հատվածը, որտեղ ապրել են բնակիչները): Այլ կերպ ասած` պետությանը միլիոնների վնաս է հասցված, և այդ ամենի հեղինակը այն վեց ընտանիքներն են, որ ապրել են ներկայիս ուսումնարանի տարածքում:
> 
>  «Քանի որ սա ուսումնական հաստատություն է և այստեղ անչափահասներ են սովորում, ապա մենք հայցադիմումով մտանք դատարան: Մեզ ոչ միայն ամբողջ տարածքն է պետք ուսումնական գործընթացը լիարժեք կազմակերպելու համար, նաև չկա հնարավորություն լիարժեք օգտվել շենքային պայմաններից և ինչ-որ բան անել, քանի որ տարածքի ուղիղ 50 տոկոսը, այսպես ասած, բլոկադայի մեջ է: Եվ ներկայումս մենք, օրինակ, չենք կարողանում ջեռուցման խնդիրը լուծել այդ պատճառով, իսկ ձմեռը, ինչպես գիտեք, սարերի ետևում չի»,- պատմեց տնօրենը ու ներկայացրեց դատական գործընթացի արդյունքները:
> ...


Աղբյուրը ` panorama.am

----------


## boooooooom

Ես հենց նոր նայեցի. վարձով բնակարանները սկսվում են մոտ 40000 դրամից /ամսեկան/: Երբեք վարձով չեմ ապրել, համոզված եմ որ դա շատ դժվար է բայց հնարավոր է ու փողոցում ապրելուց ավելի լավ է: Բայց ինձ թվում է, որ նման մարդիկ ուզում են, որ ամեն ինչ պատրաստի բերեն տան իրենց /իհարկե բացառություններ լինում են, հազար ու մի ֆորս-մաժորային իրավիճակներ/

----------

keyboard (09.11.2012), Աթեիստ (10.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Ես հենց նոր նայեցի. վարձով բնակարանները սկսվում են մոտ 40000 դրամից /ամսեկան/: Երբեք վարձով չեմ ապրել, համոզված եմ որ դա շատ դժվար է բայց հնարավոր է ու փողոցում ապրելուց ավելի լավ է: Բայց ինձ թվում է, որ նման մարդիկ ուզում են, որ ամեն ինչ պատրաստի բերեն տան իրենց /իհարկե բացառություններ լինում են, հազար ու մի ֆորս-մաժորային իրավիճակներ/


Խնդիրն էլ հենց դրանում է, մարդիկ ապրում են, վարձ չեն մուծում, էլ. եներգիայի համար չեն վճարում, կոմունալ ոչ մի ծախս չունեն, եթե տեսանյութը դիտել եք, ապա պարզաբանեմ, կեղտոտում են նեյլոնե տոպրակների մեջ ու միզում շշերի կամ պլաստմասե տարաների մեջ և նետում փողոց և սա էն պարագայում, երբ հաստատությունում սովորում են 350 անչափահաս:
Բավականին տեղեկացված եմ խնդրի մասին, ավելին, եղել եմ ուսումնարանում և իմ աչքով եմ տեսել ամեն ինչ: 
Կինը բառացի ասում է, որ սփյուռքը պիտի օգնի իր խնդիրը լուծվի, այսինքն նա երկնքից մանանա է սպասում կոպիտ ասած, բայց ինչու, միթե մնացած 6 ըտանիքներից ինչ-որ բանով առավել է, որ նրանք գտել են իրենց բնակատեղին ու բնակվում են, իսկ իրեն պիտի բնակարան հատկացնեն ու դա պիտի անի սփյուռքը:
Չեմ ուզում քննադատեմ կամ մեղադրեմ ու չեմ ուզում թվա, թե ձայնս տաք տեղից է գալիս, բայց իրոք, նման մարդկանց պատճառով, իրական օգնության կարիք ունեցողները, երբեմն շառլատանի պիտակով անտերության են մատնվում:
Հուսամ խելքի կգան  :Sad:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

հլը ստեղ ինչ տներ եմ ճարել 18-24 հազար դրամով՝  :LOL: 
http://www.list.am/item/1746859
http://www.list.am/item/1646328

Մարդը օրական 1500 ա աշխատում, ինքը 2000-3000 (իրա խոսքերով էտքան ա): Չե՞ն կարա ամսական 18000 վարձ տան, ավելի ճիշտ՝ 9000, կեսը տնօրենն ա տալու: 
Չնայած որ մեծ աղմուկ հանեն, կարող ա տուն կպնի  :Think: 
Բայց դե երգիրը, որ երգիր լիներ, կարիքավոր մարդկանց տնով կապահովեր  :Sorry:  խոսքը էս մարդկանց մասին չի, այլ ընհանրապես:

Հ.Գ.
Էս մարդիկ մի տեսակ չհուզեցին իրանց տխուր պատմությունով  :Huh:

----------

boooooooom (10.11.2012), keyboard (10.11.2012), VisTolog (10.11.2012), Աթեիստ (10.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> հլը ստեղ ինչ տներ եմ ճարել 18-24 հազար դրամով՝ 
> http://www.list.am/item/1746859
> http://www.list.am/item/1646328
> 
> Մարդը օրական 1500 ա աշխատում, ինքը 2000-3000 (իրա խոսքերով էտքան ա): Չե՞ն կարա ամսական 18000 վարձ տան, ավելի ճիշտ՝ 9000, կեսը տնօրենն ա տալու: 
> Չնայած որ մեծ աղմուկ հանեն, կարող ա տուն կպնի 
> Բայց դե երգիրը, որ երգիր լիներ, կարիքավոր մարդկանց տնով կապահովեր  խոսքը էս մարդկանց մասին չի, այլ ընհանրապես:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Էս մարդիկ մի տեսակ չհուզեցին իրանց տխուր պատմությունով


Վահե ջան, էդ բնակարանների օրավարձն է 18 կամ 24 հազար, ցավոք, բայց երևանում 30-50000 ով կարելի է ոչ շատ շքեղ պայմաններով, բայց հազար անգամ ավելի լվա պայմաններով քան իրենցն է եղել տարիներ շարունակ, տուն գտնել, բայց դու վերնագիրը կարդա, ուզու՞մ են արդյոք իրանք դա  :Wink:  մենակ վարձը չի է, գումարվումա կոմունալ ծախսեր, դեմը ձմեռա, իսկ ուսումնարանում վերջի վարյանտ պարկետ ու դուռ լուսամուտի փողկ կվառեն  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.11.2012), Վահե-91 (12.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Երեկ պատահական, էս նյութի նկարահանումն էր ամբողջությամբ ձեռքս:
Նայում էի, մի հատված կար, որ մոնտաժվել էր, ուրեմն ուսումնարանի տնօրենը էս կնոջը 10.000 դրամ է տալիս, որ կինը իր ունեցած չունեցածը տեղափոխի:
Կինը վերցնում է, հետո միքանի օր անց բերում հետ է տալիս, իսկ նկարահանման ժամանակ ինքն ու աղջիկը արտաբերում են նույն խոսքերը "Թե չէ քո 10.000 դրամին էինք մնացել"
Իմ համար, 10.000 դրամը մեծ փողա ու մարդիկ կան, որ շաբաթական 10.000 դրամ են աշխատում ընդամենը, իսկ փաստորեն էս ընտանիքի համար, դա չնչին ու ոչ մի եղանակ չփոխող գումարա: :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Լավ է, թեման կարելի է սպառված համարել: Իմ տեղեկությունների համաձայն նրանք դուրս են եկել տարածքից և վարձով են ապրում:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.11.2012)

----------

